# Resort Closed



## geist1223 (Mar 23, 2020)

The Worldmark at Seaside to include the Residence Club has Closed. We assume all Worldmark Resorts in Oregon will close. There is a long list of Wyndham and Worldmark Resorts not accepting checking between now and April 18, 2020 on www.wmowners.com/forum.


----------

